# Reverse Blend



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

If an independent shop told you their coffee was a special 'reverse' blend what would that mean to you.

There is a place near me that is relatively new which i have popped in a couple of times. When i asked which beans they were using the lady said they were roasted by Mac & Me who I understand are a small essex based roaster ...she then went onto say that it was a special 'reverse' blend just for them....... I have no idea what she meant --- i am in two minds whether she knew either....

Isn't a reverse blend a few single origins









Not trying to knock the efforts or anything like that and fair play to them opening up in an area with just the standard chains, but i was a bit lost with the explanation and a few things around the place (doser half full if grounds already) left me wondering if they actually know what they are doing and what their target market is.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

No idea... could be a variant on a regular blend? Who knows... best to just ask.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Reverse blend sounds like a made-up on the spot term - just spent a happy little time avoiding what I should be doing having a search around. The closest seems to be a thread on coffee geek but that's about reverse engineering a blend:

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/coffee/homeroast/107900


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it not a RESERVE blend?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Is it not a RESERVE blend?


The power of lateral thinking triumphs again - and that would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely Reverse.....also had it on their Facebook page.... I will ask next time i'm there


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Danm said:


> Definitely Reverse.....also had it on their Facebook page.... I will ask next time i'm there


And resolve the mystery&#8230;.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps they roast load of stuff randomly and then at the end go

"lets stick it in a hopper and blend it , chaos fashion style "

Or its just stuff left over and made it a blend at some point

Or perhaps it just marketing bullpop from people that don't know what they are on about ....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Calling it "Reserve Blend" would imply some sort of superiority while reverse blend is virtually meaningless.

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe they reserve it for their lysdexic costumers? Or it's that new coffee from Judas Priest that tells you to kill yourself if you grind it in reverse. Or something.


----------

